# lake shelby gulf shores



## stuckinthetrees (Dec 23, 2011)

anyone bass fish there??? i thought about going and didnt know if it was a good place or not


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I has a better redfish and speckled trout bite than bass these days. The bass fishing is a lot better in the middle lake and smallest one to the East. There is a canal connecting the 3 lakes. The bream fishing is very good along these canals as well.

Bass fishing was once very good in Lake Shelby and they used to hold a couple tournaments in there every year, but Ivan took a pretty heavy toll on the lakes bass population. It has been restocked, but its nothing like it used to be.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

I got a 16lb channel cat there a few years back along with a few others under 10lbs


----------

